# The Church at The Grotto



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 6, 2012)

It's been a long time since I've posted in the HDR subforum. 

Here's a shot from a church located in a Catholic spiritual retreat called The Grotto. The Grotto is one of the top attractions of Portland, Oregon, so the wife and I had to check it out! 

This is a 4 exposure image. It was a pain in the rear in post! 




The Church at the Grotto by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 6, 2012)

Perfect I really like the tones of the pews


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 6, 2012)

A little boring wouldnt you say? Look how much I was able to pull the amazing blues and purples out.  Look at the detail in the bricks.  I like this WAY better...what do you think?

Edit:


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 6, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> A little boring wouldnt you say? Look how much I was able to pull the amazing blues and purples out.  Look at the detail in the bricks.  I like this WAY better...what do you think?
> Not at all I like the tones in the OP your imo yours are just way overblown not even close to real tones , I understand if you like it but the OP i believe was going for realism not surrealism


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 6, 2012)

Good job on the outdoor window exposure. Incredible for only 4 bracketed exposures.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah! Churches and HDR are made for each-other, done like this.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 6, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> A little boring wouldnt you say? Look how much I was able to pull the amazing blues and purples out.  Look at the detail in the bricks.  I like this WAY better...what do you think?
> 
> Edit: View attachment 19608



Are you out of your Vulcan mind? What drugs do you take? Dog will get you for this abomination.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 6, 2012)

^Yes, out of my mind. No drugs today. I'm sorry, I like the colors. If the OP doesnt like it, I will delete it from the post as to not distract anyone from his work. His original shot is really good and I understand where you guys are coming from in liking the natural look.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> A little boring wouldnt you say? Look how much I was able to pull the amazing blues and purples out.  Look at the detail in the bricks.  I like this WAY better...what do you think?
> 
> Edit: View attachment 19608



This edit by parker219, does have a LOT of "Pop!" to it. It's really almost an _in-yo-face,sucka'! t_ype of rendering. I dunno...seems acceptable...but it depends on the visual effect the artist wants or wanted to convey with his photo. Never having been there, in that church, it seems to me to be a decent rendering of the scene. It's acceptable to me, but it might be considered over-the-top by many others...like Bynx for example...he seems to be not so thrilled with this wild rendering...


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 6, 2012)

Parker its fine to have your own take that how we learn its nice you posted something different and overcooked its in your face that for sure no need to delete your just saying I liked the op better thats all


----------



## Bynx (Sep 6, 2012)

If you look at the pews you can see the woodgrain in the original which looks very natural. Parkers version has really gone round the bend. I guess Parker will just love this then.....Ive been able to pull out the amazing blues and purples even more.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 6, 2012)

^ haha...no THAT is WAY too much, even for me. I get your point though.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 8, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Nice job.





CaboWabo said:


> Perfect I really like the tones of the pews



Thanks guys! 



FanBoy said:


> Good job on the outdoor window exposure. Incredible for only 4 bracketed exposures.



Thanks.  I suppose in the window exposure I pulled the RAW down a couple stops, so there was pretty 6-7 stops of DR here at least! 



Trever1t said:


> Yeah! Churches and HDR are made for each-other, done like this.



Thanks 



Parker219 said:


> A little boring wouldnt you say? Look how much I was able to pull the amazing blues and purples out.  Look at the detail in the bricks.  I like this WAY better...what do you think?
> 
> Edit: View attachment 19608



Thanks for taking the time to offer your interpretation. I was going for realistic here, that's usually my style with HDR.  



Bynx said:


> If you look at the pews you can see the woodgrain in the original which looks very natural. Parkers version has really gone round the bend. I guess Parker will just love this then.....Ive been able to pull out the amazing blues and purples even more.



Ouch, my eyes!!!!


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 8, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > A little boring wouldnt you say? Look how much I was able to pull the amazing blues and purples out.  Look at the detail in the bricks.  I like this WAY better...what do you think?
> ...



  Wahahahahas!


----------

